# Forum dates: one month off



## BobV (Dec 17, 2005)

Are you site support folks aware that (at least) the main OSX forum is showing current posting dates as "November" instead of "December"?

BobV


----------



## bobw (Dec 17, 2005)

Not where I'm from.

try clearing your cache.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 17, 2005)

Yea, here in Kansas its December as well.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2005)

Here  as well


----------



## mdnky (Dec 17, 2005)

It's December in Baton Rouge and in Cincinnati too (just got off the plane).  ::alien::


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe something's wrong with either your computer's date settings or your settings for the forum (see your account prefs on here)...?


----------

